# Arrested for code violations in 1954



## jar546 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like Sarasota did not fool around in 1954!  Making them tear the plaster out of the walls to perform an inspection.

Enjoy!

Sarasota Herald-Tribune - Google News Archive Search


----------



## BSSTG (Apr 8, 2013)

Geeez

I'd be clogging up the jails around here!

BS


----------

